# Decent cremello stallion



## appledoberman (6 February 2011)

Im looking for a decent cremello stud. Looking at either a welsh D (15hh plus) or something bigger with a good performance record arab/tb/warmblood types (not to exceed 16.2hh) 

Yes im looking to breed for colour but of corse conformation, performance record, temperamentall have to be correct also.

Ive only see one cremello welsh d of which was so over at the knee that I wouldnt even consider him.


----------



## dianchi (6 February 2011)

There is a cremello Stallion at Brackenspa Stud and also a different on at Pelion Stud. Both warmbloods tho, not welsh.

Good luck!


----------



## Diggory (6 February 2011)

Might this chap interest you? 

http://www.shovernstud.co.uk/magician.html

I haven't used him myself or even seen him in the flesh, but he looks interesting on paper and worth following to see how he goes with finishing his approvals etc. and once he's out competing.  He is double dilute, so you'll see some interesting colours are possible, and some are even guaranteed!

The lady who runs Shovern Stud is great - Jill Webb.


----------



## competitiondiva (6 February 2011)

Posted on same thread in NL2 but I really like this lad:
http://www.umenno.com/mcjonnas.shtml


----------



## sallyf (6 February 2011)

Diggory said:



			Might this chap interest you? 

http://www.shovernstud.co.uk/magician.html

I haven't used him myself or even seen him in the flesh, but he looks interesting on paper and worth following to see how he goes with finishing his approvals etc. and once he's out competing.  He is double dilute, so you'll see some interesting colours are possible, and some are even guaranteed!

The lady who runs Shovern Stud is great - Jill Webb.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for this boy as he stayed with us last year for a couple of months before Jill bought him.
He is a lovely boy with a great temperament and one thing is for sure he will have a competition career where he is based as that is exactly what Jill bought him for and she knows how to produce horses for competition.
He does have a foal due this year out of a mare that his previous owner had which will be interesting to see.


----------



## magic104 (6 February 2011)

I have been disapointed in what I have seen so far & those I might consider are overpriced IMO.  Not seen these in the flesh, but not struck by the photos either.

Legend Phantom Moonlight 15.1hh 1999 PBA owned Miss J Stokes, Blaencanaid Stud

Roundhills Dancing Cloud 15.1hh 1993 PBA owned Pioneer Stud also Silver Sheikh


----------



## Clodagh (6 February 2011)

If the stallion Sallyf is talking about is the cremello I met at Groomsbridge he was a lovely boy.


----------



## sallyf (6 February 2011)

Clodagh said:



			If the stallion Sallyf is talking about is the cremello I met at Groomsbridge he was a lovely boy.
		
Click to expand...

I think he would have been the timing would have been right


----------



## Jamana (6 February 2011)

Have a look at this boy. 

http://www.broadriverstud.net/stallions.php


I really like him and he is a handy size. There are plenty of pics of his foals on the site and he seems to stamp them, esp considering the diversity of mares he is covering.


----------



## appledoberman (6 February 2011)

Jamana said:



			Have a look at this boy. 

http://www.broadriverstud.net/stallions.php


I really like him and he is a handy size. There are plenty of pics of his foals on the site and he seems to stamp them, esp considering the diversity of mares he is covering.
		
Click to expand...

Am I correct in reading that he is a result of an overo to overo breeding? And that they are marketing him as overo and they arent discouraging him to be bred to another overo? So confused!


----------



## Jamana (6 February 2011)

appledoberman said:



			Am I correct in reading that he is a result of an overo to overo breeding? And that they are marketing him as overo and they arent discouraging him to be bred to another overo? So confused!
		
Click to expand...


Can't see where you are reading that???? It says he is by a palomino???

Just had look around on that site and found that you may be getting mixed up with one of their other stallions Ghost On Deck. That says overo/overo. I noticed that myself when I looked at him, I can only assume that is a typo or that the lady they were standing him for at the time had some rather dodgy info.

Falko is perlino nothing to do with overo.


----------



## Emmaapple25 (6 February 2011)

HI, 

dont know if this biy is any good for you??

http://www.rollestone-farm.com/Stallion.html

He's a beauty  but to be honest not sure if he is classed as Cremello, anyhow have a gander!!


----------



## Jamana (6 February 2011)

He's a Few Spot. Might get a it of a surprise if you are expecting a palomino/buckskin foal...!!!!

Also, this may be wrong and feel free to correct me, I don't thin rollestone is still going? Saw some of the boys up for sale and I seem to remember that it all ceased? Again, full apologies if I am wrong, but a phone call if you are interested would sort it all out.


----------



## Truly (6 February 2011)

Clodagh said:



			If the stallion Sallyf is talking about is the cremello I met at Groomsbridge he was a lovely boy.
		
Click to expand...

I know you met my cremello boy when you dropped Dixie off to foal at Groomsbridge.
Did you mean Electrum?


----------



## ktj1891 (7 February 2011)

I know a Lady who has just gotten in a Cremello Connemara stallion, I don't know how big he is. Was just told through email as my mare might be to her for stud.


----------



## angrovestud (7 February 2011)

That Overo stallion you are refering to is a Sabino and its fine to breed overo sabino to overo sabino as they are not Frame overos which is a totally different gene LWO mating should always be tested when mated to any mare as LWO is more common then most people think and can be hdden under other spotting pattens.


----------



## alfiesmum (7 February 2011)

i love mcjonnas babies, friend has  had a few from him and last years filly is stunning x not welsh tho lol x
i am definetely considering using him myself next year x


----------



## Clodagh (7 February 2011)

Truly said:



			I know you met my cremello boy when you dropped Dixie off to foal at Groomsbridge.
Did you mean Electrum? 

Click to expand...

Ah yes I do! Hello!!


----------



## angrovestud (7 February 2011)

I am so looking forward to seeing Electrums babies I think they are going to be jaw dropping! you cat beat a good TB!


----------



## gwenllian (7 February 2011)

i have a cremello warmblood stallion for the coming season, compeated dressage &  jumping and has beautiful babies x


----------



## Truly (8 February 2011)

Hi Clodagh and Hi Angrove 

I'm eagerly awaiting his first foal in a couple of weeks 

Samba Beat is due 25th February...she is Aurumbas dam, my palomino in race training at Ermyn Lodge in Epsom.

Electrum went there yesterday to be backed before he starts his stud duties this year..did plan to back him last Autumn but the snow ruined all my plans!


----------



## angrovestud (8 February 2011)

Oh Truly thats so exciting so looking forward to seeing Electrums babies xxxxx


----------



## pintoarabian (8 February 2011)

Previously posted Roundhills Crystal King on the thread in New Lounge but here is another photo that isn't just a head shot. He's a strapping lad at 16 hands and lovely foals on the ground. Pics on request. Nice story about his first AI booking that I'd like to share. Breeder ordered semen for two mares who were cycling at the same time, stating that she wanted a cremello colt and a palomino filly. We collected and shipped the semen. The mares were inseminated the next day and both held. The mares then foaled on the same day, and at the same time, producing a cremello colt and a palomino filly. 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2677346695/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


http://www.performancearabians.com


----------



## Pipkin (8 February 2011)

magic104 said:



			I have been disapointed in what I have seen so far & those I might consider are overpriced IMO.  Not seen these in the flesh, but not struck by the photos either.

Legend Phantom Moonlight 15.1hh 1999 PBA owned Miss J Stokes, Blaencanaid Stud

Roundhills Dancing Cloud 15.1hh 1993 PBA owned Pioneer Stud also Silver Sheikh
		
Click to expand...

My mare is out of Dancing Cloud, my mare is awesome for what she does  not much  she`s buckskin, trainable and has a good nature and is a big girl at 16.2hhh, i wont comment on the stallion because last time I did I offended someone


----------



## Flyingbuck (8 February 2011)

pintoarabian said:



			Previously posted Roundhills Crystal King on the thread in New Lounge but here is another photo that isn't just a head shot. He's a strapping lad at 16 hands and lovely foals on the ground. Pics on request. Nice story about his first AI booking that I'd like to share. Breeder ordered semen for two mares who were cycling at the same time, stating that she wanted a cremello colt and a palomino filly. We collected and shipped the semen. The mares were inseminated the next day and both held. The mares then foaled on the same day, and at the same time, producing a cremello colt and a palomino filly. 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/11327483@N03/2677346695/http://www.flickr.com/people/11327483@N03/


http://www.performancearabians.com

Click to expand...

That has to get 'service of the year' award!  Well done!!


----------



## TED2010 (8 February 2011)

Jamana said:



			He's a Few Spot. Might get a it of a surprise if you are expecting a palomino/buckskin foal...!!!!

Also, this may be wrong and feel free to correct me, I don't thin rollestone is still going? Saw some of the boys up for sale and I seem to remember that it all ceased? Again, full apologies if I am wrong, but a phone call if you are interested would sort it all out.
		
Click to expand...

For info Rollestone is definately still going


----------



## maggiemoto (8 February 2011)

How about this one?

http://stallionsatstud.net/stallion_36716.html


----------



## Moon Dancer (19 February 2011)

Rollestone is still going, and ghost is still there but he is a few spot as jamana said.


----------



## Hollycatt (19 February 2011)

Well there are some nice looking stallions here on this post.  Certainly a few worth going to look at.  it very much depends on what you want the foal to excel in competition wise and what you really want to improve on that specific mare.

Some of the stallions such as Elektrum are too young to have a performance record, but if he ticks the boxes he may be worth a gamble as I really do love the horses that Truly owns and breeds (and I am a warmblood fan not a TB fan but I wouldn't say no to any of her TB's). The older stallion Chechz stallion also looked nice but again, no performance record I could see. His foals on the ground looked nice from a variety of mares though.

Any breeding is a gamble.  Talk to the stallion owners.  Go and see the ones that would appear to complement your mare and at the end of the day, you'll probably go with gut instinct 

Good luck for a gorgeous 2012 foal


----------



## Bearskin (19 February 2011)

angrovestud said:



			That Overo stallion you are refering to is a Sabino and its fine to breed overo sabino to overo sabino as they are not Frame overos which is a totally different gene LWO mating should always be tested when mated to any mare as LWO is more common then most people think and can be hdden under other spotting pattens.
		
Click to expand...

It's late and I am now vey confused!


----------



## flyingcolors (20 February 2011)

RFF The Alchemist is available shipped semen this year within the EU, he is standing at Gestuet Drei Kronen and will continue to compete.

http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.com/gfalchemist.html


----------



## DW Team (20 February 2011)

My mare had a lovely buckskin foal by Crowns Wonder Pearl  http://www.brackenspastud.co.uk/HRS-stallion/danish-warmblood/cremello-crowns-wonder-pearl-H2.html .  He is in my photo album. The mare is returning to him again this year.


----------



## amy_b (22 February 2011)

my two favourites are Mcjonnas -warmblood
http://www.solaris-sport-horses.co.uk/mcjonnas.shtml

and Electrum - thoroughbred
http://www.electrum-cremello-tb-uk.com/

in my opinion there is a high percentage of cremello stallions that have VERY poor conformation, they are stallions purely for thier colour whereas these two look really smart.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (23 February 2011)

Right OP asked about competition. Any of these horses besides Gwen's doing something in sport? 

Gwen is carving out an eventing career for her lad. Another one in Ireland is Crown's Ace Of Pearl. You can google him as I am on my phone. Saw him a couple of weeks ago. He's only 5 and really just started his jumping career and did very well in dressage last year too. 

So there are 2 going on more than color. Gwen is a fantastic person who trys very hard to do right be her stallions and clients. Jo whoniwns the other lad seems very nice too and is also trying to have mire than color. 

It's funny because every post on here is just about cremello stallions, nothing on what they've done. One of the criteria. 

Terri


----------



## magic104 (23 February 2011)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Right OP asked about competition. Any of these horses besides Gwen's doing something in sport? 

Gwen is carving out an eventing career for her lad. Another one in Ireland is Crown's Ace Of Pearl. You can google him as I am on my phone. Saw him a couple of weeks ago. He's only 5 and really just started his jumping career and did very well in dressage last year too. 

So there are 2 going on more than color. Gwen is a fantastic person who trys very hard to do right be her stallions and clients. Jo whoniwns the other lad seems very nice too and is also trying to have mire than color. 

It's funny because every post on here is just about cremello stallions, nothing on what they've done. One of the criteria. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons for my comment & also my thoughts on some of the stud fees being charged.  The stud fee cant be justified by colour alone, the horse used as a breeding stallion should not be on colour alone.  What is the point in raising the bar for others if one can stand on colour alone?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 February 2011)

There was a lovely Czech Warmblood called Vangelis at Colourthyme stud some time ago. Lovely shape over a jump and moved really well (though the video of him jumping on his grading have now been pulled from the Colourthyme website).

http://www.colourthyme-stud.com/referencestallions.htm

He was then sold to Ireland to show jump and I was sort of waiting to see what he'd do before using him. He was then sold on again and off my radar. Don't know what he's up to or whether he came to anything in the end (must be about 8-9 years old now).

Perhaps Irish peeps might be able to enlighten me?


----------



## flyingcolors (23 February 2011)

Vangelis is dead.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (23 February 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			Vangelis is dead.
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding? What happened?


----------



## flyingcolors (24 February 2011)

I was told he was so dangerous in handling at breeding time that they had to put him down.


----------



## omen62 (24 February 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			I was told he was so dangerous in handling at breeding time that they had to put him down.
		
Click to expand...

So why just not geld him? He must of been difficult at other times as well surely?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (24 February 2011)

omen62 said:



			So why just not geld him? He must of been difficult at other times as well surely?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. I'd be interested in the details if anyone has any. I know there's not much point really now, but I was told he was a lovely easy horse... Shows you can't always take interested parties at their word & there is no substitute for meeting the boys in person before using them


----------



## magic104 (25 February 2011)

omen62 said:



			So why just not geld him? He must of been difficult at other times as well surely?
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps there was another issue?  Why on earth would you cull a horse just because it was difficult when covering mares.  Surely what the owners are saying is it had no value as a gelding.  I have known racehorses cut because of temperment issues when covering mares, they had no problems adjusting to life as a gelding.  No I think there was more to it, either that or they did not give a fig for the horse.


----------



## amy_b (25 February 2011)

there is another thread about him made a couple of years ago, somebody on there is friends with who bought him if somebody wants to track him down. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=123592&page=4


----------



## flyingcolors (25 February 2011)

I was told he was too dangerous and they did not want to risk anyones life if he would be sold on. I think that was very thoughtful. Some would have sold him and not told the whole story and some person could have been seriously injured.


----------



## firm (25 February 2011)

He has a good record SJ especially if that was the only competitive SJ he ever did 
http://www.sjai.org/Registrations/W...lDetailsPublicView.aspx?av=9601809&h=1ae3c45f


----------



## GinnieRedwings (25 February 2011)

This is the link to his SJAI records:

http://www.sjai.org/Registrations/W...lResultsPublicView.aspx?av=9601809&h=7a7ad9f6

92 points accumulated in 6 months. All double clears at 1.10m - 1.30m. Really impressive, I knew I liked him! Even as a baby, having done next to nothing under saddle you could see quality.  And he had never competed before he went to Ireland.

Amy_b, I was given the email address of the person who bought him from Colourthyme and exported him to Ireland by the HHO forum member you are refering to. Under his ownership, he did so very well showjumping - but note the dates of competitions Nov08 to April09 = outside the breeding season, then nothing. 

I emailed the man in question in Feb 2010, as I was thinking about the forthcoming breeding season, and he replied that he had sold Vangelis to the Drumhowan Stud and that he would be standing at stud for 2010, but not AI, natural only, which was an issue for me as I am in England. At the time, he was listed on the Drumhowan Stud's list of available stallions & I thought I'd wait until they did AI with him... Never thought the next time I'd hear about him would be to learn he had been put down.

I'm a bit upset & not sure what to think about the dangerous behaviour. Perhaps someone has more specific details?


----------



## omen62 (26 February 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			I was told he was too dangerous and they did not want to risk anyones life if he would be sold on. I think that was very thoughtful. Some would have sold him and not told the whole story and some person could have been seriously injured.
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying his owners gave him a chance as a gelding & he was still too dangerous to handle?


----------



## flyingcolors (26 February 2011)

His owner thought that he was too dangerous and he was put down. I did not say anything about gelding. They thought it would be a crime to sell him to somebody and risk that buyers life, which is totally understandable. Since they had him for some time, I think two years, they would know best if he was dangerous or not to be handled and they are horse people not someone that does not know their stuff. It is very easy, just pick up the phone and ask the former owners personally.


----------



## magic104 (26 February 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			His owner thought that he was too dangerous and he was put down. I did not say anything about gelding. They thought it would be a crime to sell him to somebody and risk that buyers life, which is totally understandable. Since they had him for some time, I think two years, they would know best if he was dangerous or not to be handled and they are horse people not someone that does not know their stuff. It is very easy, just pick up the phone and ask the former owners personally.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, but as you put the comment "Originally Posted by flyingcolors  
I was told he was so dangerous in handling at breeding time that they had to put him down."  I have to assume you know the situation & you must admit it does sound odd.  You have a horse who is doing well show jumping but because he is dangerous "in handling at breeding time" they have him destroyed rather then cut him & see if that has an effect.  I am probably barking up the wrong tree, but I think there is more to it then him just being difficult when covering.  Therefore it is highly unlikely that a straight answer or the truth would be given.  And some would argue that it is none of our business the horse is not here, dont have any offspring by him, so what does it matter.


----------



## flyingcolors (26 February 2011)

I have no idea of his sport credentials but horses can change in mind and some changer terribly when breeding. I know of two stallions that were fine when competing but the moment they went breeding they got totally dangerous.

As I said best is to ask the owner personally. I only got this information when discussing other things and I trust in these people and their judgement.


----------



## amy_b (26 February 2011)

Im not saying I wouldnt give it a try if he were mine but you have to admit by the time he was at least 8 years old, if he was gelded at that time chances are it wouldnt have cured the problem, whatever it was.
I think we have to give his owners credit -whatever thier reasons- for taking responisibilty rather than selling him on. that could be one less person in a wheelchair, or worse.


----------



## magic104 (27 February 2011)

amy_b said:



			Im not saying I wouldnt give it a try if he were mine but you have to admit by the time he was at least 8 years old, if he was gelded at that time chances are it wouldnt have cured the problem, whatever it was.
I think we have to give his owners credit -whatever thier reasons- for taking responisibilty rather than selling him on. that could be one less person in a wheelchair, or worse.
		
Click to expand...

The comment was "dangerous at breeding time" giving the assumption he was fine the rest of the time.  I would have thought therefore if the horse had a value then having him gelded would be the first course of action.  As a gelding there would have been less need for him to come into contact with in seaon mares.  Anyway its irrelavant he is dead, they can give any reason they like as to why they had him PTS.


----------



## Flyingbuck (27 February 2011)

I contemplated using him when he was at Colourthyme - but only AI - but was told there was a problem with his semen and the extender and that they were trying different extenders and would contact me when one was found which they could use successfully(perhaps why he could only be offered natural?) - in any event, time progressed and I heard nothing further and he slipped off my radar.

Sorry to hear that there was no other solution than for him to be pts, but it seems to have been done for the best reasons.


----------



## Anteres0 (2 July 2011)

He was PTS after an injury - nothing to do with his temper. Let some lovely stock on the ground too... shame to loose such a good stallion.


----------



## Captainmouse (2 July 2011)

did OP find  a stallion in the end?

I have a beautiful buckskin 3 year old by Roundhills Blue Moon


----------



## the watcher (2 July 2011)

don't think anyone else has mentioned him - By Design http://www.hillbrookstud.com/index.php?p=1_7 who is currently standing at Equine Reproduction, there are several pictures of his foals on this site too.


----------



## Captainmouse (6 July 2011)

Roundhills Blue Moon has produce some nice stock


----------



## Stelzar (25 July 2011)

Very sad to hear I have 2 Beautiful Palo's by him that I believe are going to do very well are so calm and loving and there only 3... Gutted this horse has gone mine are going to be the end of a very good line I believe :-(


----------



## Bright_Spark (26 July 2011)

the watcher said:



			don't think anyone else has mentioned him - By Design http://www.hillbrookstud.com/index.php?p=1_7 who is currently standing at Equine Reproduction, there are several pictures of his foals on this site too.
		
Click to expand...

I've met him at Equine Reproduction. He was very smart looking and enjoyed a fuss, I didn't see him move though. 

I also like Mcjonnas, but have not seen him in the flesh, same with Magician.

Yes I have a soft spot for cremellos!


----------



## savia (26 July 2011)

Have you looked on the Stallions Online website? There's a fair few on there, although I would be slightly dubious about the quality of one or two of them

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk


----------



## berry (26 July 2011)

My god can't believe Vangelis has been put down. My friend gas a stunning buckskin tobiano filly and a cremello filly by him. She used him a number of times on her mares while he was at colourthyme and her covered them in hand no probs. I wonder what couldve went so drastically wrong to make him 'dangerous at breeding times'. Both her fillies gave the most amazing temperament. She bred a buckskin colt by him too but she sold him at weaning. Sad sad news .


----------



## magic104 (27 July 2011)

berry said:



			My god can't believe Vangelis has been put down. My friend gas a stunning buckskin tobiano filly and a cremello filly by him. She used him a number of times on her mares while he was at colourthyme and her covered them in hand no probs. I wonder what couldve went so drastically wrong to make him 'dangerous at breeding times'. Both her fillies gave the most amazing temperament. She bred a buckskin colt by him too but she sold him at weaning. Sad sad news .
		
Click to expand...

Another poster has stated he was injured & it was nothing to do with temperment.  Think that makes more sense.


----------



## berry (27 July 2011)

Ah I really should read all of the thread. Yes makes more sense my friend has a stunning cremello filly by him who is the spitting image of him even down to his amazing bright blue eyes .


----------



## lindsayc31 (11 January 2012)

Just to let folks know, I will have a cremello tobiano colt standing at stud next year when he turns 3!


----------



## Spring Feather (11 January 2012)

lindsayc31 said:



			Just to let folks know, I will have a cremello tobiano colt standing at stud next year when he turns 3!
		
Click to expand...

This one?

http://www.sporting-horse.co.uk/HowardCremelloTobiano.htm


----------



## lindsayc31 (12 January 2012)

Yes Spring Feather it would be him! I'm in the process of buying him, the pics don't do him justice, he's nicely marked and very well put together. Really looking forward to having him and can't wait to see what he will produce in the future! ))) Big smiles all round!!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 January 2012)

http://www.westerfieldfamilyfarms.c...-Bugs-Moon-Pretty-Buck-Pretty-Boy-Peter-McCue


----------



## Faberge (12 January 2012)

Not cremello, but perlino and licensed...
http://www.brackenspastud.co.uk/HRS-stallion/warmblood/perlino-dunhill-desert-storm-H44.html


----------



## Spring Feather (12 January 2012)

lindsayc31 said:



			Yes Spring Feather it would be him! I'm in the process of buying him, the pics don't do him justice, he's nicely marked and very well put together. Really looking forward to having him and can't wait to see what he will produce in the future! ))) Big smiles all round!!!
		
Click to expand...

How lovely to see someone so happy   Good luck for the future.


----------



## Stelzar (25 July 2013)

Susan Bach, Furze Hill Stud has a lovely 17hh Warmblood Cremello Stallion... Very loving laid back temperament!!! 

I bought 2 of Vangelis Progeny from her as her friend Gail owned Vangelis from Colourthyme and they are proving to be highly trainable and have a cracking jump! 5YO is flying over 120 with the greatest of ease! 

Vangelis was PTS because of Accident not Dangerous Temperament!


----------



## Pinky94 (25 July 2013)

Just browsing horses for sale on adhorse & there's a son of Vangelis for sale. Homozygous agouti. Not sure if of any interest to anyone.


----------

